# CHTrader automated platform



## billoddie (17 June 2009)

anyone have knowledge of or experience in trading the ch trader platform. I am considering purchasing it, but would like to talk to someone independent who is actually using it.


----------



## TeleSonic (10 December 2010)

The website is void of any information that identifies who you are actually dealing with, and accordingly there are no AFSL details. Lookup returns the owner as;

Foreks Pty Ltd 
31 Warren Rd 
Wanora 4306 
AU 

Guy who runs this is Bob Hair and he is a front for Richard Wheeler. This is a rehash of the excel based program called BYT (Build Your Trading), and also sold as AT (Analyse This). This program was buggy, and while it could generate profitable trading periods, was capabale of emptying your account in a drawdown. 

Richard Wheeler tries very hard to operate off shore, and  dodge the Australian financial services laws. My 2c; stay well away.


----------



## TulipFX (29 December 2010)

TeleSonic said:


> The website is void of any information that identifies who you are actually dealing with, and accordingly there are no AFSL details. Lookup returns the owner as;
> 
> Foreks Pty Ltd
> 31 Warren Rd
> ...




If they were proud of their historical results they would be easier to access then they are. To see them I need to take a phone call from one of their trades...sorry, I mean salesmen.

A good system or trading company will offer you large amounts of easily available evidence. If they do not, ring the alarm bells in your head.


----------

